# New World Order Bible Versions movie



## MichaelNZ (Mar 31, 2014)

Steven Anderson, the anti-Calvinist and KJV Only Fundamental Baptist, has released a film entitled "New World Order Bible Versions". The basic premise of the film is that modern translations are being used to prepare people for the supposed "New World Order" that conspiracy theorists believe is coming. Dr James White was interviewed by Anderson for the film.

You can watch the entire film for free at this link: Steven L Anderson: NWO Bible Versions FULL MOVIE is now on YouTube!


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 31, 2014)

Let me guess...he's a Dispensational?


----------



## Fly Caster (Mar 31, 2014)

arap said:


> Let me guess...he's a Dispensational?



I've encountered him at another forum. He's more like a wild man who's hand is against every man.


----------

